# Croc in Crete



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi didn't really know where to post this but my other half's friends have just come back from Crete, and they sent a video of a croc in one of the lakes over there, they said they saw two of them but only managed to film one, I wasn't aware there were any crocs in Greece, so my question is are these just ones that someone has released or could these be a new species?


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

ive heard of this before theres another island with a large reservoir that was that dodgy because it was used as a local specimin trout lake they resorted to draining the whole reservoir just to get hold of the crocs they couldnt trap shoot etc.........cyprus has the same kind of deal going on black widows that survived in summing but the most interesting one was they had a load of large water containers shipped over from the middle east and one or some were full of harched cobra eggs i believe they identified them from the still born ones


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Interesting, do they know what species of cobra they were.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

google it dude im at work lol think it says on there i know the tanks came over from the middle east as its only half a days ferry away what exact local im not sure pretty sure it mentions it in the article,,, the only thing i can find at the min is the cyprus forum about the black widows over there.... but it looks like theres a article in a turkish news paper and ive just re read it and it looks like there was soil involved and the eggs were in the soil and the items had been imported from india ,,,, im thinking monacled or specticled as they will lay eggs anywhere.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tourist snap: crocodile on the loose in Crete sparks visitor rush to island | World news | The Guardian


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

i wonder if they caught it yet ?


----------

